# I cloud account issue



## Spelski (Nov 21, 2016)

My problem is this, I received an email saying my account had been locked for security reasons and I'm not too sure how to unlock it. I can no longer access my emails (which is one of the ways of unlocking the account) and i can't get the answers to my security questions (totally my own fault) Does anybody have any ideas? Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Spelski said:


> My problem is this, I received an email saying my account had been locked for security reasons and I'm not too sure how to unlock it. I can no longer access my emails (which is one of the ways of unlocking the account) and i can't get the answers to my security questions (totally my own fault) Does anybody have any ideas? Any help will be greatly appreciated


Assuming the email is legitimate, visit Apple's iForgot site.


----------

